
Intelligent search: Coding answers at your fingertips - tony-allan
https://blogs.bing.com/search-quality-insights/2018-07/Intelligent-search-Coding-answers-at-your-fingertips
======
tony-allan
This is an interesting new service that could develop into a useful feature. I
had a bit of play and found the examples a bit thin at the moment but it could
develop into a time saver.

